# My first fresh pasta attempt (and my daughter's)...



## worktogthr (Feb 5, 2016)

So I had a snow day today so it was just Sophia and I hanging around.  Unfortunately the weight of the snow and the wind took down two trees in my yard...












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 5, 2016






One was leaning on my deck steps and the other on the house so I had no choice but to go out there in the snowstorm with a chainsaw and cut them down and move the pieces that could potentially damage the house.  So when that was all done, I needed something relaxing to do.  

Simple recipe:
1 cup whole wheat flour
1 cup ap flour
1 egg
1/2 cup of hot water
1 tsp salt

Mixed it in the kitchen aid with the dough hook on medium- low speed for about 8 minutes, let it rest for about a half hour and then the fun began:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 5, 2016






Decided to make some fettuccine because it seemed the easiest.  I have a lot to work on as far as evenness of the pieces but I boiled a few odds and ends up and it had a nice texture.  I will be making fettuccine with garlic and oil with some of Richie's Italian chicken sausage. 

This was a really fun experience and my daughter loved it.  She said it was like play doh which she loves.  

I'll be back with some more pics later of the final dish. Thanks for looking!

-Chris


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello, first and foremost she is too cute!! I think you showing her how to make pasta with you will create a lifetime of memories for you both.  My fondest memories of my grandmother are us making meat ravioli for Christmas and Easter. She's long gone but I make ravioli for the holidays every year. I actually bought a new pasta roller lol (an inexpensive one from bed bath and beyond they work the best)   A favorite of mine are spinach and ricotta cheese with melted butter and Parmesan on top. I included two pictures. 













image.jpeg



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Feb 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Feb 5, 2016






Happy cooking and keep the tradition going, all the best,
Appwsmkr1


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 5, 2016)

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> Hello, first and foremost she is too cute!! I think you showing her how to make pasta with you will create a lifetime of memories for you both.  My fondest memories of my grandmother are us making meat ravioli for Christmas and Easter. She's long gone but I make ravioli for the holidays every year. I actually bought a new pasta roller lol (an inexpensive one from bed bath and beyond they work the best)   A favorite of mine are spinach and ricotta cheese with melted butter and Parmesan on top. I included two pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for all the kind words.  It really was a lot of fun.  She's finally of the age where she is curious about all the food im always playing around with.  Wish she would be a little more excited about actually eating it haha.  She does love pasta though!  It really will be a great tradition to always cook with her. Those raviolis look great.  I will try that maybe next time.  Is it as simple as rolling it real thin, dropping the filling on one side, folding it over and cutting them up?


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 5, 2016)

So here's the final dish:  
Somewhere between fettuccine and papardlle with garlic and oil with Italian chicken sausage:

Browning the sausage:














image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 5, 2016






Removed and kept warm,  mixed extra virgin olive oil, pinch of red pepper and teaspoon of salt in the same pot.













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 5, 2016






Heated on low heat for about 8-10 minutes while the pasta was cooking.  I started the oil first because the pasta onl takes 5-6 minutes to cook.  













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 5, 2016






Finishes pasta in the garlic infused oil, mixed in some parsley, then topped with grated Asiago and crumbled sausage:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Feb 5, 2016






One of my favorite dishes.  Simple but delicious and it's really cool to have it with homemade pasta.  Thanks for looking.

-Chris


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Feb 6, 2016)

Don't worry her eating habits may change as she gets older. As long as dr says she's healthy and she gets her vitamins, try not to worry. 

yes ravioli is as easy as that. We would use a highball glass for round ones an use a zigzag cutter for square. You also need to crimp the edges. That's what you see in the picture. 

There are a ton of you tube videos out there too. 

Happy pasta making!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2016)

Great job Chris!

Real nice getting your daughter involved, she looks like an awesome little girl.

I guarantee you that you will never enjoy store bought pasta again.

We have the pasta making attachment for our Kitchen Aid mixer.

They're a little pricey, but they make it so easy to make pasta.

POINTS!!

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 6, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Great job Chris!
> 
> Real nice getting your daughter involved, she looks like an awesome little girl.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Al!!  Come to think of it, I inherited the kitchen aid from my mom and there is a chance the pasta attachment might be down in my basement somewhere.  I'll definitely check it out!  The fresh pasta definitely had a nicer texture and I will be playing around with it more now that I see how relatively easy it is.  Bread is a whole other story.  I'm still scared haha


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 6, 2016)

Very nice. Recipe sounds good. I started 3 Daughters at that age, 2 are Pro Chef's and the third makes pasta all the time. If you two want some fun, try the old school Well Method. Lots more mess but total hands on and right up a kids alley!...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2016)

Great looking pasta! Getting the kids involved early is great! My Sous chef has been helping me since he was three. Gave him his own knives when he was 5. Now he's practically kicking me out of the kitchen!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 7, 2016)

How come your not outside on the blackstone grill?  Sure looks pretty with all that clean white snow.

Great looking meal.


----------



## tropics (Feb 7, 2016)

Chris That looks great and I agree she is a cutey. Also as Al said the KA makes it so easy,you can get a Ravioli frame.

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 7, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Very nice. Recipe sounds good. I started 3 Daughters at that age, 2 are Pro Chef's and the third makes pasta all the time. If you two want some fun, try the old school Well Method. Lots more mess but total hands on and right up a kids alley!...JJ



I would love if she became really interested in cooking like your daughters.  My wife is an eat to live kind of person, so I'm hoping Sophia will be like me and love to eat!  Haha one can only hope.  Hahah the well method would be fun although when I was first having her roll the dough, she said, "I don't want the sugar (the flour) to ruin my nails." Haha high maintenance already!


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 7, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking pasta! Getting the kids involved early is great! My Sous chef has been helping me since he was three. Gave him his own knives when he was 5. Now he's practically kicking me out of the kitchen!



Thanks!!  I think she will be ready for some serious cooking soon.  She is constantly pretending to make food for me on her play kitchen and loves makong food items out of play doh.  Haha soon enough I'll give her very own kettle to start and let her work her way up to a smoker .


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 7, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> How come your not outside on the blackstone grill?  Sure looks pretty with all that clean white snow.
> 
> Great looking meal.



Hahah hot oil on the flat top and falling snow may not be the best combo but trust me I will definitely be digging the Blackstone out!  Snow did look nice but enough is enough.  The day before this storm the previous 30 inches that fell had just all melted.  Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 7, 2016)

tropics said:


> Chris That looks great and I agree she is a cutey. Also as Al said the KA makes it so easy,you can get a Ravioli frame.
> Richie
> 
> :points:



Thanks so much Richie for the points and the kind words.  If I don't have he pasta maker somewhere in the basement I will definitely pick one up.  I won the thanksgiving throwdown and got an Amazon card burning a hole in my pocket haha


----------



## whistech (Feb 7, 2016)

Chris, you have a precious little cutie pie there!     And the pasta looks delicious too.


----------

